# Blazers vs Grizzlies game thread!



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Time for a little payback. 

Key matchup: Gasol vs Randolph. This matchup should be pretty even.

Keys to the game:

1. Cover Grizzlies outside shooters.
2. Rebound, Rebound, Rebound. Important on defensive end to keep up rebounding that has exhibited itself over last few games.
3. Bench Hustle. 

X Factor: Ruben Patterson.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Mike Miller might have a sore throat tonight so we gotta be sure to exploit that weakness somehow...


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

I really hope Blake finds a way to frustrate the Mouse.....SCREW THE MOUSE!!!!!

I love that Damon isn't a Blazer anymore.

I love Steve Blake.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I noticed all the fans are getting used to the late opening of the Rose Garden. When I drove past the first time near 5:30, nobody was heading in. 45 minutes later the place was crawling with people.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Any word on Joel? Active or Inactive?


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

I am in crunch time on a project at work and dont have time to listen to the game. I will be able to read BBB on and off, so keep the updates coming. 

Much appreciated.


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

No Joel tonight. :boohoo:


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Nice pass by Zach! :banana: :banana:


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

2 things I want to say:

1. Zach has become a much better passer. Well, maybe "better" isn't the best word. Maybe "aware" is the word I'm looking for. He's listening to the coaches.

2. Do you like "The Wolverine" as a nick-name for Krhyapa?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Guys are still playing smart hustle ball.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

They are playing great!


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

Zach with the assist....Blake with the 3!

Damn!! This team is fun right now.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

The Wolverine rejects Damon! That deserves a double bannana dance! :banana: :banana:


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

Damon gets swatted by "The Wolverine"

I have to answer my own question.

I don't like "The Wolverine." Not sure why. It's just.....so DII college football.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

The Professional Fan said:


> Zach with the assist....Blake with the 3!
> 
> Damn!! This team is fun right now.


Real fun! Can't wait until Sunday's game which I'll be going to. Clips are playing good though.


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

mgb said:


> Real fun! Can't wait until Sunday's game which I'll be going to. Clips are playing good though.


I'll be there, too. Suite style. :biggrin:


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

The Professional Fan said:


> Damon gets swatted by "The Wolverine"
> 
> I have to answer my own question.
> 
> I don't like "The Wolverine." Not sure why. It's just.....so DII college football.


I don't either. Each time I hear it I think he went to college there? Even though I know he didn't.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Patterson is owning Warrick


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

Here's another question to ponder:

How many "W's" would Portland have this year without Ruben?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Alright, now three more quarters with the exact same score and I will have pick the score perfect.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

When is Webster going to start hitting?


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Bench Melted down there, good time out.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Going bad fast.


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

Martel will start hitting his shots once he stops leaning on his jumpers. He NEVER jumps straight up. He's always leaning or fading one way or the other when he shoots.


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

mgb said:


> Going bad fast.



Someone might want to put a hand in Miller's face....geez....


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Well, the wheels seem to have come off.


----------



## BlazerFan (May 26, 2005)

Sucks to see the stretcher out for Damon. I know some of you guys don't like him, but you don't like to see that happen.


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

Damn....be OK Damon. I don't hate you that much.

Get on your feet Mighty Mouse!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Wow. Looks like something just popped and he lost total control.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Damon being taken off the floor in a stretcher.

What happened?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I've always liked Damon. I know he had his negatives but has a lot of positives too.


----------



## BlazerFan (May 26, 2005)

Don't know it was kind of an odd play, looks like he locked up or something because no one really made contact with him.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Ya, it was like someone pulled a cord.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

****!


----------



## BlazerFan (May 26, 2005)

mgb said:


> Ya, it was like someone pulled a cord.


Yeah I'm really curious as to what happened, I certainly hope he's ok.


----------



## BlazerFan (May 26, 2005)

Torn Petella tendon in his right knee, looks like he won't be playing till next season.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Blazers looked fluid and confident for the first six or seven minutes tonight. After that, it's been ugly.

Hopefully they can regain the edge after the half.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I've never seen an injury like that ever in my entire life. It looked like he was closelined by a ghost... very weird.

I hope he's okay, though.


With Damon and possibly Miller out for the rest of the game, the Blazers really need to get into "attack" mode in order to make up for that 2nd quarter thrashing that Miller put on us.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Sucks for Damon. A knee injury like that, at his age, he'll probably never be the same again.


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

I can't stand Damon, but I wouldn't wish that injury on anybody... well maybe Kobe.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Yea that was crazy, I think Damons sneaker caught on the floor or something and his leg kept going in another direction.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

I just heard on the radio that Damon has a sprained knee.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

SheedSoNasty said:


> I've never seen an injury like that ever in my entire life. It looked like he was closelined by a ghost... very weird.


Yeah. The really weird thing is it was his right knee, yet he took off from his left leg. (Didn't he...or am I recalling it wrong?)


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

HearToTemptYou said:


> I just heard on the radio that Damon has a sprained knee.


That's the official word from Memphis. But some of Damon's 'people' have told the press it's a torn tendon. 

Jason Quick will be wearing black the rest of the season.


----------



## BlazerFan (May 26, 2005)

Third game in a row Portland has come out really flat in the 3rd. They really need to pick it up with two on Memphis's main gunners not playing in the second half.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Come on quit taking these deep shots. I can't believe when they came off the TO and they said they always make a good play. We just quickly fired up a 3, only difference was it went in.


----------



## BlazerFan (May 26, 2005)

I can't believe Miller is back in the game after they way he rolled his ankle, it was nasty!! Portland looks really confused on both ends of the court, very frustrating to watch.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Comon Blazers reel em in!


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Did you see Fratellos hair after that call! :curse:


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Would love to see Webster start hitting.


----------



## BlazerFan (May 26, 2005)

mgb said:


> Would love to see Webster start hitting.


Well he just hit a couple :biggrin:


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

That was a timely comment!  

Nice run by the Blazers, were right back in it! :banana: :banana:


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Have to make a run or it's over.


----------



## BlazerFan (May 26, 2005)

They're just trading baskets with Memphis, I'm guessing the winning streak will come to an end tonight.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Alright Ruben! Got to get some stops on D!


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

and people wanna get rid of ruben? id hate to see us without him to be honest..


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Damn this is a good game, its too bad it looks like the Blazers are gonna end up on the short end of the stick.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

What!!


----------



## BlazerFan (May 26, 2005)

WOW what a terrible call!! :curse:


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Yea, that could be called that. He was over his back.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

You see the shot from straight above? Looked like he reach over his shoulder. Close.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

We just got pimped by the refs again.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Dixon hooked his arm it looked like.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Not close enough to call though at a time like that.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

can almost hear the guys crying on the radio - antonio isnt getting any better either


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I can't believe after all this ref pimpin that the Blazers still have a shot at this.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

if Portland pulls this off against the refs I'll be suprised!


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

ok here we go


----------



## BlazerFan (May 26, 2005)

Jackson misses one :banana:


Edit: Well it was a good game none the less.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Noooo soooo close...such a good effort....Faaaaaaargin Refs! :curse:


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Oh well, had a shot at the end. Still playing hard.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Randolph should *NEVER EVER EVER* shoot 3s!!!!!

UGH!!!


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

so Damon injured his knee pretty bad?


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

HearToTemptYou said:


> Randolph should *NEVER EVER EVER* shoot 3s!!!!!
> 
> UGH!!!


No one else was open!


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

We got freakin robbed. That was the worst officiated game I have ever seen. Fratello complained like a little bithc and the refs listened. Unbelieveable.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

That was a fun game. Even though we lost, we played hard, played together, and stayed poised through all that late game mess. I enjoyed that. They won me over a bit.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

You have to be impressed with the progress of this team. Should have been a win or at the very least in OT right now. Those were some bad calls by the refs, but Portland hung in and still had a chance, this team didn't fold.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I was happy that they came back from that deficit and played well down the stretch - better than Memphis, at any rate. This was the very definition of a team "escaping with a win."

I hope Fratello sends the refs a bottle of champagne for New Year's Eve, because they did everything in their power to give him the win.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

And Martell made a shot tonight!

barfo


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

barfo said:


> And Martell made a shot tonight!
> 
> barfo


2!!!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

barfo said:


> And Martell made shot(s) tonight!
> 
> barfo


Just wanted to correct the statement for ya barfo!


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

myELFboy said:


> so Damon injured his knee pretty bad?


Carried off on a stretcher. officially a "sprained knee". Word is though its actually a torn tendon (and thus the end of his season). Hopefully it really is just a sprain. Despite being happy to see him go I want to see him succeed in Memphis.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Steve Blake took an hour to bring the ball up and everyone was covered except Zach for three. I thought Telfair was ready to go tonight.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

All I know is thoses refs in no way should be officiating in this league with the way they called the end of this game. 

Otherwise I found myself for the first time really excited, and I loved how Nate kept changing inbetween defense and offense players, such a wonderful site compared to watching the coach bite his nails.


LETS BOUNCE BACK GUYS! GO BLAZERS!!!


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

Worst officiated game of the year.

It's flat amazing that Portland even had a chance to win this game in the 4th.

Portland is cursed.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

ugly game by the team. It seemed like a game earlier in the season, poor decisions on offense, and sub-par defense (at best).

Blake didn't seem to play any different/better than Telfair did, but I know that I felt a whole lot more confident with him playing than Jack. Jack just seems like a SG out there.

I think this game kind of showed what Telfair had to deal with when he was playing. Sub-par games by the SG and PF (although zach didn't have a terrible game) really make the team play flat as a whole.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

HOWIE said:


> Just wanted to correct the statement for ya barfo!


crap, I must have blinked or something. two shots, huh? Well, all right! 

barfo


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

BlayZa said:


> and people wanna get rid of ruben? id hate to see us without him to be honest..


I was ready to send him packing when he was complaining at the beginning of the season.

I was past ready to give him the boot with his tirade in NY and refusal to play.

However, lately he's been a good and determined player for this team and he's doing just what he is supposed to do and what he is capable of doing. As long as he keeps it up and doesn't have another melt down, or start undermining team harmony, he's back to being a top 6th man in this league and a valuable player for us. Who could complain about that?

Oh, yeah...The reffing at the end of that game sucked dong! :curse: 

I'm sure no one expects these young Blazers to play at the top of their game every single night. They aren't quite championship caliber yet. But if they'd played a little better in the 2nd and 3rd quarters, the refs wouldn't have mattered. But you have to give them credit: Nate's team does not quit. :clap: 

And we really need a healthy Joel back! (Or a healthy Joel knee.)


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

> lately he's been a good and determined player for this team and he's doing just what he is supposed to do and what he is capable of doing.


I'd say that's exactly what he's always done, just he isn't always given credit for the nature of his emotion. Ruben is the last guy on the team we should be trying to get rid of.



> As long as he keeps it up and doesn't have another melt down, or start undermining team harmony, he's back to being a top 6th man in this league and a valuable player for us.


Unfortunately, Ruben is the type of guy that will have the occasional outburst no matter how things are going. Just take it with a grain of salt and focus your attention back on his competitive fire, and be glad we don't have to face him on an opposing team.

Dan


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I must admit, I was surprised to see them come back and fight like they did. 

That said, let me throw this out there: how much of that is due to Nate?


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

dkap said:


> I'd say that's exactly what he's always done, just he isn't always given credit for the nature of his emotion. Ruben is the last guy on the team we should be trying to get rid of.


I'm barfo, and I approve of this post.

barfo


----------



## m_que01 (Jun 25, 2003)

I just got back from the game. Not the best ending to a great 4th quarter, other than that I was snoozing through the 2nd and 3rd quarter as the game became stagnant. I applaud how our players played hard in the 4th quarter for the comeback, but I'm not disappointed in our play, but we just need to get it together for the other quarters, so the refs don't give the game away.


----------



## RPCity (Aug 29, 2005)

Heck of a game recap by Quick....

http://www.oregonlive.com/sportslog...gs/olive_blazers/archives/2005_12.html#102449

I understand this is a relatively big story.....but couldnt he have shortened that some or gotten the game recap posted where the game recap belongs?????? Hardly a mention of the score, nothing of the leading producers for either team....ect ect.....


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

RPCity said:


> Heck of a game recap by Quick....


You mean Tasha?

barfo


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Great game by both teams. The Blazers had chances but couldn't get it done. I thought # 50's three was going in but he's not a three point shooter.


----------



## m_que01 (Jun 25, 2003)

When Zach shot that possible tying three pointer at the end of regulation, I was thinking why did was he taking it, could they have drawn a better play for maybe Webster, Dixon or Blake. It just gave me flashbacks of the Detroit game that I was at earlier this year as well when Zach had another opportunity for the tying basket if he hit the three. The thing is Zach is not a three point shooter, he's made what one this year against Detroit. I can see how everyone was covered well and he had the open shot, but still the Blazers should have had another player out there to take the shot. They should have had another person capable of shooting the three ball instead of Zach. (Khyrappa, Jack, Monia).


----------



## RPCity (Aug 29, 2005)

Draw it up when? The team was out of timeouts. Blake took the ball the length of the court and looked for a shot but got himself trapped. 

Zach was the only open option.


----------



## chula vista blazer (Jul 13, 2005)

RPCity said:


> Heck of a game recap by Quick....
> 
> http://www.oregonlive.com/sportslog...gs/olive_blazers/archives/2005_12.html#102449
> 
> I understand this is a relatively big story.....but couldnt he have shortened that some or gotten the game recap posted where the game recap belongs?????? Hardly a mention of the score, nothing of the leading producers for either team....ect ect.....



Hey, take it easy on the future Mrs. Stoudamire..... :boohoo:


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

NitQuick said:


> "When he lifted his head off the Rose Garden floor on Friday night and I looked at his knee, I couldn’t stand the sight. His right knee cap was going one way, and his leg the other. I knew it right then: His season, and maybe his career, was over."
> 
> "As he was wheeled off the court, I covered my face with my arms. When he went from the court to the Blazers locker room, I cried,” NitQuick said. “And I cried upstairs (at Rebound, where he was X-Rayed), but I'm not crying anymore, because I can’t feel sorry for myself. He's got to get better."


Who can blame Quick for forgetting the Blazers where playing a basketball game after all that?


----------

